# Police seize high-potency marijuana, arrest 2 men



## FruityBud (Nov 28, 2007)

A potent type of marijuana known as AK47 - so strong that some users are treated in emergency rooms for overdoses - has hit the Philadelphia area.

Continue:
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20071128_Police_seize_high-potency_marijuana__arrest_2_men.html


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL. Sounds like it was reported in a GOP rag. They sensationalize a routine bust so it sounds like they got some incredible new dope, PROVING that marijuana use can Blow Your Mind.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Nov 28, 2007)

OVerdose loooooooool still cant stop laughing.


----------



## FruityBud (Nov 29, 2007)

It is a funny one.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 29, 2007)

S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> OVerdose loooooooool still cant stop laughing.


 
 man and here the only way to OD on MJ that Ive known of in my 20+ years of smoking is by literally falling asleep.:holysheep:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

ha ha, yeah "not typical of marijuana" but with ak47 they do "one hit wonder" .. you know how many plants I've heard called that.. the stupid teens just need some discipline with the **** that way they wont per ma fry themselves.


----------



## ThinkGREEN (Nov 29, 2007)

lol....AK47....lol
what would they say about Mazar?

crazy world....


----------



## HEYMON (Nov 29, 2007)

haha mazar!  


New type of marijuana reportedly more potent then heroin!!!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 29, 2007)

Did someone say I could OD ? Ohh heck yes I'm ready. See ya 
all on Gilligins Island. LMAO

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 29, 2007)

LoL,

  use caution when smoking Mazar, withdraw can be SERIOUS!!!


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 29, 2007)

Refer Madness anyone?


----------



## Oscar (Nov 29, 2007)

Could the weed of been laced with........a harder drug?

I wonder where the weed was originally grown!
I've heard rumours of.........unethicals boosting the potency here, where weed is a dime a dozen.........!


----------



## HEYMON (Nov 30, 2007)

"Hospitals are seeing more teens in emergency rooms because of the "overdose, effects and powerfulness of this drug," Blackburn said, adding that overdoses are not "typical of marijuana, but it's typical of this type of marijuana."




LOL


----------



## goddog (Nov 30, 2007)

where can i get some of those seeds?


----------



## ThinkGREEN (Nov 30, 2007)

HEYMON said:
			
		

> "Hospitals are seeing more teens in emergency rooms because of the "overdose, effects and powerfulness of this drug," Blackburn said, adding that overdoses are not "typical of marijuana, but it's typical of this type of marijuana."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could laugh my *** off.......overdose my ***.
Maybe someone should teach them not to take other drugs(like alcohol) while smoking pot.... lol ...we all know what happen when you mix both....lol


----------



## bud smoker84 (Nov 30, 2007)

i've smoked ak before me and my 2 friends smoked about three grams of it and we didnt overdose lol the things people come up with


----------



## goddog (Nov 30, 2007)

what happens when u smoke and drink alchohol, i dont get it?


----------



## Shocked (Dec 3, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> what happens when u smoke and drink alchohol, i dont get it?


 
You get really goofy


----------



## Gary Ganja (Dec 3, 2007)

they live 10 mins from me and i never knew about this???damn im slackin man who else from philly on here lol!someones selfish


----------



## mastersativa (Dec 3, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> where can i get some of those seeds?


 




For real,,,,,,where can we get some seeds? lmao od'in on some pot, grow up


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 7, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> For real,,,,,,where can we get some seeds? lmao od'in on some pot, grow up


 

This isn't proof that weed is bad! This is proof that the government is hiding REALLY GOOD SH** from us!


----------

